# New to CB



## Deke (Dec 13, 2009)

Just found this site when looking for ways to upgrade my teaching of Stagecraft at a Community College in NC.
I have recently begun teaching( 4 years ago) after spending nearly twenty five years trying to be a decent TD. I am currently teaching Stagecraft I and am in the process of designing a Stagecraft 2 class for the first time ever at my Community College. looking for ideas and experiences of others. 
Apparently, I may know Derek L. Did you work in Ohio way back in the 80's?


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Educational Forum. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 14, 2009)

Deke said:


> ...Apparently, I may know Derek L. Did you work in Ohio way back in the 80's?


Yes, Don, there IS a Santa Claus, and I did live/work in Ohio some twenty-five years ago.

There's a soon-to-be KSU grad who might want to talk to you, Phil000.


----------

